# Southern pike



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

I was scrolling through fish brain today and came across a local guy that posted a picture of a very nice pike. I didnt know they were around here, so I did some digging and learned about "southern pike" in Florida. Never heard of it but looks just like a northern to me. I grew up walleye fishing in Minnesota and south Dakota so I know of northerns but have never had the pleasure of getting a big one yet, only seen big ones swipe at perch while I reel em in. Anybody know where to find these guys? If I could find em the best time to fish em ought to be the next few months.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Most people call them jackfish or chain pickerel. They are all in the rivers.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

All the waters have em... I use to catch em all the time when I lived in Pcola. Last place we caught some was at Lake Jackson in Florala, AL


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

I saw that post on Fishbrain and almost commented that we call them chain pickerel. Although I dont think they get as big as the pike up north. We catch them often on Blackwater.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Blackwater River back waters. Will hit any lure a Bass would. Crankbaits and swim baits work best. Florida record is only around 7 lbs. Blackwater has many much larger!


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

Southern Pike must be a regional nickname for chain pickerel. Chain Pickerel and Northern Pike are different species (and yes northerns do get bigger). I've fished in waters that had both species, and caught them both from the same lake before.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep a Jack


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

They are loaded in the blackwater River basin and lakes...cooper basin with a rattle trap is almost a sure bet.. And you'll probly get some bass too. Good luck with the jack fish


----------

